# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: تبدیل html به pdf

## tanzadeh7

سلام چطور میشه در جاوا یک فایل html با کد های جاوا اسکریپ و تصاویر و css  به pdf تبدیل کرد؟

----------


## omidbizdotcom

اینجوری 


try {
    String k = "<html><body> This is my Project </body></html>";
    OutputStream file = new FileOutputStream(new File("C:\\Test.pdf"));
    Document document = new Document();
    PdfWriter.getInstance(document, file);
    document.open();
    HTMLWorker htmlWorker = new HTMLWorker(document);
    htmlWorker.parse(new StringReader(k));
    document.close();
    file.close();
} catch (Exception e) {
    e.printStackTrace();
}


کد بالا از  کتابخونه iText استفاده می کنه خوشحال میشم فیدبک بدی که این کد می تونه هر نوع html ای رو تبدیل کنه یا نه منم یه همچین کاری دارم انجام میدم

----------


## tanzadeh7

این کد جاوا اسکریپت ها رو اجرا نمیکه. ولی میخوام کد های هم جاوا اسکریپ اجرا بشه

----------


## dasssnj

> این کد جاوا اسکریپت ها رو اجرا نمیکه. ولی میخوام کد های هم جاوا اسکریپ اجرا بشه


فایل های pdf می تونن جاوا اسکریپت اجرا کنن ؟ تا حالا از این نوع فایل ها داشتید  ؟ میشه یه موردش را اینجا بزارید تا تست کنیم ؟
 قبلا یه چیزهایی در موردش شنیده بودم اما مطمئن نبودم که هست .

----------


## محمد فدوی

اگه منظورتون از اجرا شدن Javascript در PDF یه چیزی مثل AcroJS باشه، که اولا باید بگم فکر نمی‌کنم این‌کار دیگه خیلی به‌روز باشه و الان دیگه چندان استفاده‌ای نداره. ثانیا صرف اینکه می‌شه توی PDF هم Javascript اجرا کرد معنیش این نیست که این همون Javascriptایه که توی مرورگر اجرا می‌شه! API استفاده شده توی AcroJS تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم کاملا متفاوته از API موجود توی مرورگرها.
این یعنی بعیده بشه با یه مبدل Javascript یه صفحه‌ی HTML رو به AcroJS تبدیل کرد.

در ضمن یه ایراد دیگه‌ی AcroJS هم اینه که توی همه‌ی نرم‌افزار‌های PDFخوان پشتیبانی نمی‌شه.

اینجا رو هم ببین. سؤال شما رو مطرح کرده و جوابای نسبتا خوبی بش داده شده.
همونطور که قبلا هم گفته شد فکر کنم از بهترین پیشنهادها iText باشه.

----------


## tanzadeh7

میخوام اول کد های جاوا اسکریپت اجرا بشه بعد به pdf تبدیل بشه

----------

